# ECCO shoes.



## Derek Willis. (12 Apr 2009)

I have three pairs of Ecco shoes, they are the most comfortable footware that I have ever tried and to say I am satisfied is hardly doing them justice, that is until:- On Teusday whilst out for the day I found myself walking very funnily, lifting my foot I found that the heel of one of my shoes had completely disintegrated and was hanging off, before the day was out the other one went he same way.
I contacted Ecco and they have accused me of not wearing them enough, that being the reason they have fallen apart. Hard to believe!!
If I post them back they will evaluate them and give me a voucher of some sort towards another pair, looks like it is going to cost me rather a lot, no more Ecco for me.
Derek.


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Apr 2009)

Derek Willis.":2bj6n1zh said:


> looks like it is going to cost me rather a lot, no more Ecco for me.



I've had a pair of ECCO shoes for about 15 years. Leather uppers and some sort of rubber composition sole. My shoe repairer (the old fashioned sort who does all sorts of leather work) repairs them for me for a reasonable price. Had them done twice. Great shoes  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Steve Maskery (12 Apr 2009)

I once had a pair of Clark's to which the same thing happened. I'd not worn them for years and then they just disintegrated whilst walking across town. I had to buy a new pair to get home.

It's something to do with the dehydrogenation of the rubber. Or something.
S


----------



## BMac (12 Apr 2009)

Hi Derek,

According to Ecco's logic I should have sent the 5 year old shoes I wore at work every day back after the heels suddenly disintegrated on the same day.

When I was at work I was on my feet all day so the shoes got plenty of wear but one day, as I walked down a corridor, I felt a strange movement in my right heel and when I looked the heel had partially collapsed. I couldn't go home so I tried to walk as best I could by favouring my right foot and later, about two hours, the left heel collapsed. I nipped out of work and bought a new pair of shoes - Ecco, because they really are fantastic shoes and I consider them great value for money.

You didn't mention how old the shoes were so, assuming they are reasonably young, I would have imagined a better response from Ecco - I would have been disappointed too but if they offer a voucher you might get a pair of Ecco's for the price of a cheaper make.


----------



## Jenx (12 Apr 2009)

BMac":2amnlwsc said:


> after the heels suddenly disintegrated on the same day.



That sounds like you have walked through something which has delaminated the heels ( and the adhesive ).. oil or something.

Whats the chances of two perfectly good heels disintegrating on the same day, after a few years of fault-free mileage ? Millions to one.
Something 'external' will have caused this, almost certainly.


----------



## Derek Willis. (12 Apr 2009)

Bmac and Jenx,
I walked through nothing strange, just city pavements, the shoes were a few years old, not quite sure, only used when dark clothing was on, as they wre my only black ones, and most of my stuff is casual, they will cost me quite a few pounds to post back, and no doubt when they look they will decide in their favour, leaving me out of pocket, I won't do it again.
Derek.


----------



## RogerS (12 Apr 2009)

They do. It's something to do with the rubber process or so my shoe guy told me. When they make the soles, they apply heat and fuse the rubber powder. From that time on, the sole is gradually making its' way back to powder. 

You can't beat clogs although they are a bit noisy :wink:


----------



## DaveL (12 Apr 2009)

RogerS":p4kxu9ga said:


> You can't beat clogs although they are a bit noisy :wink:


Normally a comment like that is followed by queue DaveL, :roll: of course clogs are much better than shoes and you can re shod then yourself.


----------



## Jenx (12 Apr 2009)

RogerS":2jy346bk said:


> or so my shoe guy told me. :



Rog. .. you have a _'shoe guy' ? _ :wink: :lol:  

Now I really feel totally inadequate :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol:



Dave - do you make clogs then ? ...
I did wonder what the avatar's story was all about ...
you make them yourself ?


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Apr 2009)

I've just walked into Beeston to do a bit of shopping. It takes a bout 30 mins. On the way back I felt a slap under my left foot. The whole of the heel area had come adrift from the upper. By the time I got home just the front quarter was still attached. Any further and I would have been walking on my socks. With a couple of old carrier bags in my hands and limping along in broken shoes I must have looked - I certainly felt - like a tramp.

An old pair, yes, but, until this morning anyway, very comfy. Ah well, nothing lasts for ever, I guess. I wonder if M&S's guarantee runs to 10 years?

S


----------



## Racers (23 Apr 2009)

Hi,

I had a pair of Steel tocap shoes do the same thing I put them on for a job moving stuff and they disintegrated, they must have been 10 years old (I didn't use them much) they where like new on top :? 


Pete


----------



## Derek Willis. (23 Apr 2009)

I find it very surprising that a very reputable shoe manufacturer can absolve themselves form any liability just because you don't wear their shoes as much as they want you to.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (23 Apr 2009)

Why don't you just repair the shoes you've got?







I wouldn't think of expecting a manufacturer of shoes to replace them after I wore them around for 5 or 10 years.


----------



## Derek Willis. (23 Apr 2009)

Dave,
The problem is, that I did not wear them around for years, they stayed in the cupboard, and even your Goo will not build up the heels of this pair.


----------



## Waka (23 Apr 2009)

It seems that I must be lucky because I've had a pair for years and they are fine, just spent 5 days walking round Rome in them, no sign of any deterioration at all.


----------



## Jenx (23 Apr 2009)

Shoes wouldn't DARE disrespect Rome by disintegrating in its presence ! :wink: :lol: 

Have you been before Waka ? 
Did you like it ?

The place impresses the life out of me, I love it there. 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Apr 2009)

The thing is, Waka, that the deterioration is very sudden, not gradual. Or at least, the manifestation of it is.

This has now happened to me twice. In both cases the shoes looked fine when I put them on in the morning and in both cases became unwearable in the space of, well, a few minutes, really. It's quite bizarre.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (23 Apr 2009)

Steve, it wouldn't happen if you left your shoes in the closet and went barefoot. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Waka (23 Apr 2009)

Jenx":2fenn2f7 said:


> Shoes wouldn't DARE disrespect Rome by disintegrating in its presence ! :wink: :lol:
> 
> Have you been before Waka ?
> Did you like it ?
> ...



Yes, really love the place, there is so much to see and take in. I'm not really a city lover but this place is special. This is the forth time I've been and will probably go again. We also spent a few days in Assisi another magical place.


----------



## Waka (23 Apr 2009)

Steve Maskery":h6e4hcd0 said:


> The thing is, Waka, that the deterioration is very sudden, not gradual. Or at least, the manifestation of it is.
> 
> This has now happened to me twice. In both cases the shoes looked fine when I put them on in the morning and in both cases became unwearable in the space of, well, a few minutes, really. It's quite bizarre.



Steve, I'll keep an eye on them, maybe I should only wear them locally, how embarrassing if your out and about in strange clims.


----------



## Derek Willis. (24 Apr 2009)

Waka,
I also have another two pairs, one of which I have almost lived in for the last ten years, both of these are excellent.
derek


----------



## Vormulac (25 Apr 2009)

I had a pair of Kickers do something similar, absolutely fine one day, put them on the next morning and they felt a bit strange, thinking there was something inside I took the shoe off, turned it upside down and the sole fell out through the top of it!


----------



## Steve Maskery (25 Apr 2009)

I've just bought a pair of Anatomic shoes. They are wonderful! It's like wearing a pair of gloves on my feet. Sheepskin lined. OK, they are not in the Hand-Made bracket, but they are in a different league to anything I've bought before.





There is no way I'm going to wear anything less comfortable ever again.
S


----------

